# Got my Hedgie!!!



## emma94 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey everyone,

i've been on the forum for a month or two, and i wanted to let you know that i picked up my first hedgehog the other day! Her name is maisy, and i think she is pinto colored. She is eating her cat food mix, but the only fruit & veggies she will eat are melon and carrot also she will not touch mealworms, is this normal? I will post pics soon, she is adorable!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

ahhh YAY congrats!!!!! i CANT wait too see pics!!! and i absolutly love the name! hehe my hedgie's name is Daisy  Daisy & Maisy!! hehehe
and for the mealworms, when i got daisy she wouldint even touch a mealworm no matter how mant times i tried, then after like 6 months she finaly ate one!  so just keep trying it with her  maybe she will learn to like em'
oh and did i mention i CANT wait too see pics! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## emma94 (Sep 7, 2008)

She finally ate mealworms today!!! Lol daisy & maisy :lol: she is the sweetest hedgie, she barely even hisses when i hold her!!


----------

